# Krylon Fusion spray paint for plastics safe?



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi. I read somewhere that Krylon Fusion spray paint is safe for use on pvc tunnels... i just painted some white pvc with a dark brown and it looks really good!! I'm wondering if anyone has put anything painted with Krylon in their tanks? Just wanna make sure...


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, generally safe.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

I painted my plumbing with it. Make sure you let it cure a couple of days before putting it in the water. :thumb:


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

GREAT! Thanks for the help! I'll wait a few days...


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

I painted my ehiem tubes black and my hydro sponge plastic parts black. Let it dry a few hours and put them in the tank, No problems..

Jeremy


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Mussin said:


> I painted my ehiem tubes black and my hydro sponge plastic parts black. Let it dry a few hours and put them in the tank, No problems..
> 
> Jeremy


and it was Krylon Fusion spray paint u used? Thanks!


----------



## Mussin (Oct 30, 2008)

Yep krylon fusion flat black...


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

hhmmmm....I may consider using it myself someday. 8)


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

hmmmm, I think I may use this myself...


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

...ditto... 8)


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

Very safe. Over a year with only a single unrelated death.

I have had a few issues. I let it dry 72 hours before putting in the tank.
My biggest issue is that the algae has eaten away at the finish over the year thy have been in there.

So now my black pipes have white spots all over them.

I suspect maybe the flat black doesn't have as much issue as the gloss I accidentally bought.

As far as paint goes, you can't beat paint designed for kids toys.


----------

